
Google Made “Substantial” Contributions Towards Climate Change Deniers - reddotX
https://www.euronews.com/living/2019/10/11/google-made-substantial-contributions-towards-climate-change-deniers
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> The world’s leading search engine has been outed for backing “more than a
> dozen” companies which have campaigned against climate legislation or called
> for a withdrawal of environmental protections implemented by the American
> government.

By this same logic any organization that opposes FOSTA is in support of sex
trafficking. Thus Google is also supporting organizations that are in favor of
sex trafficking (such as the EFF). Not every law that purports to solve a
problem actually does it, and many times laws have other effects that may
outweigh the benefit.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21222045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21222045)
(52 comments)

Also, 5 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8355631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8355631)
: Google's Political Donations to Climate Change Deniers (pando.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8353639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8353639)
: Google will stop supporting climate change science deniers, calls them liars
(arstechnica.com)

------
lanevorockz
Important to differentiate "Global Warming" / "Climate Change" / "Extreme
Weather" .. every single model predicts things differently and suggests
different solutions.

I think pollution is a great start because it also directly affects the
quality of life, reducing depression and mental health that became endemic on
large cities. We just should be honest and not make apocalyptic claims or
inject ideological things in the middle.

------
greatjack613
Not surprising as all.

We have seen it many times over where once a company reaches a certain size,
core values don't matter as much as cash.

Whether it's apple or google its all about the bottom line.

Sad but true

~~~
tengbretson
I'm confused. Do you consider a stance on climate change to be a core value?

